# Food for dogs with pancreatitis



## blue_rain (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello everyone!

My dog Dobi is almost 8 years old, and had pancreatitis 1.5 years ago due to inconsistent feedings and table scraps (he is a picky eater, and my family would sometimes give in and feed the hungry boy table scraps =( ) I've tried different brands and he didn't like any of them. Slowly, I switched him to Orijen which he was okay with most times, and then half a year ago, I switched him to a completely raw food diet. He loves it and gobbles down every last bit.

...unfortunately he has pancreatitis again  The vet suspects it is not a very severe onset, and has suggested a lower fat diet and closer monitoring of signs of pain/discomfort. It's been a few days since the bloody vomitting and he is eating/behaving normally again. 

I see that there are many threads about pancreatitis on this forum, but wanted to know if anyone has suggestions on specific raw foods he should have (and should not have). I read that beef/lamb/bison/duck should be avoided since they're higher in fat. Would you all recommend more of a turkey/chicken or salmon diet? Any specific brands?

Currently he alternates between Club Canine chicken/bones, and various Blue Dog Red Kat foods (salmon/trip, cornish hen, turkey, chicken...all with veggies). 

Also, is there specific fat % I should aim for? 

Thank you in advance for any suggestions you might have!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As you probably know well pancreatitis can be very serious---even life-threatening. We lost our little grand dog about 2 yrs. ago w/this and I just want to say that your vet should be advising you. We all have a little bit of knowledge & that can be a dangerous thing! So, please, ask your vet for direction. It can go downhill very quickly. 
I hope/pray that your little guy will be back to normal very, very soon. Sending hugs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think you might benefit from a consultation with a canine nutritionist. They do exsist, and perhaps your vet can recommend someone? I know there are members here that have done this with sucess. Diets can be custom tailored to the dogs via blood panels etc. Should be looking at liver and lipid panels etc. 

I also use a food as low in fat and protien as possible. I can tell you that I very much like *Only Natural Dehydrated Raw diet.* I had a girl that had MVD (an mnay other issues) and one bout of pancreatitis. She thrived on this diet. We used the turkey and sweet potato.

Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food

Good luck!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

In your shoes, I'd read Monica Segal's book K9 Kitchen (2nd edition) at the very least or arrange a consultation with her. Many vets seem to think highly of her and I just found out that even Dr. Jean Dodds apparently refers clients to her. (Here's the article mentioning that in case anyone is interested.) She's Toronto-based but does email and phone consultations. 

Here's her website: Monica Segal - Individualized Nutrition For Your Dogs


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you decide to speak with a nutritionist, or a very well informed Vet, you may want to ask them about the Natural Balance dog food options. We gave it to our Lucky (who had incredibly sensitive tummy issues) and he did amazingly well on it. Always check with an informed specialist first, because it is a very serious illness. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just learned that out Chrissy has Pancreatitis after throwing up during the night and for a good part of this morning, Fortunately, I was able to get her to the Vet this morning where she was diagnosed. He gave her a shot and also sent Carafate along which I am to begin this evening. No food or water, just ice chips to keep her hydrated. I know that several of your little Fluffs have suffered with that as well and was wondering what advice you might give me as far as food is concerned. I am to give her no more than 10% fat in her diet. She has been on Fromm White Fish and Potato which contains 11% and has a low protein content. So far, she seems like herself and does not seem to be in and discomfort which is good. Our Vet also gave her a shot to stop the vomiting and so far so good.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I just learned that out Chrissy has Pancreatitis after throwing up during the night and for a good part of this morning, Fortunately, I was able to get her to the Vet this morning where she was diagnosed. He gave her a shot and also sent Carafate along which I am to begin this evening. No food or water, just ice chips to keep her hydrated. I know that several of your little Fluffs have suffered with that as well and was wondering what advice you might give me as far as food is concerned. I am to give her no more than 10% fat in her diet. She has been on Fromm White Fish and Potato which contains 11% and has a low protein content. So far, she seems like herself and does not seem to be in and discomfort which is good. Our Vet also gave her a shot to stop the vomiting and so far so good.


Oh I'm sorry that Chrissy has pancreatitis. Praying that she feels better real soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the vet recommended Jodi stick with a prescription diet food since he had pancreatitis a few years ago. The brand name may not have the best reputation (the vet admitted but he said as a prescription he thought that it was good) anyhow he has not been sick since. He can have certain fruits and veggies for treats.
I've considered changing him to regular food but also I don't want to fool with something while he's doing well.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just started giving Chrissy Solid Gold Holistic Food, about 10 to 12 Kibbles for now. She has been on Carafate (2nd dosage this AM) and will give it to her again at 6:30 PM. She can have Ice/Crushed or chipped and small meals for the time being. 

Thanks Brenda and Deb for your thoughts and post in response to mine yesterday. I was way to wiped out yesterday to respond with all of the other things that had been going on here for the past two days.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like Royal Canin Intestinal Low Fat for the immediate future. Once you have a healthy dog, you can play with over the counter diets.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> I like Royal Canin Intestinal Low Fat for the immediate future. Once you have a healthy dog, you can play with over the counter diets.



That's what Jodi is on. I asked if I should change it to over the counter and the vet thought why risk it if he is doing well. That was in the first year or a few months later when he was sick. I haven't asked since so maybe she would say the same as you said - try otc diets again. Which I tend to to agree with you on. Although I'm on the fence in a way about not rocking the boat.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Or Vet said that Chrissy will be on a very low protein and low fat diet for the rest of her life. And so far, Chrissy really loves the Solid Gold Holistic Blendz. Not an easy food to find but I do have a couple of places that do sell it. However, I will keep the Royal Canin in mind as well and will look for it when I go to one of the Pet stores.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda ate the low fat for a few periods in his life. I have to say he loved it, did great on it, and he grew hair like crazy. I wouldn't hesitate to feed it again.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am a fan of the prescription low fat foods. I've had two schnauzers who had pancreatitis. Now my two 9 year old dogs of other breeds (Maltese mix and Chihuahua) are eating one of the prescription low fat foods, and their digestion and general health seems better than it had been for a long time! My vet approves of my using it as a maintenance diet for them.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> Soda ate the low fat for a few periods in his life. I have to say he loved it, did great on it, and he grew hair like crazy. I wouldn't hesitate to feed it again.


Good to know, thanks!


----------

